
Paylocity's Steve Sarowitz Spent $1 Million Building Flawed Software - vaksel
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20081201/paylocitys-steve-sarowitz-spent-1-million.html
======
siculars
What's interesting to me is not the fact that Sarowitz decides to scrap the
junk and rewrite but rather that he took the time to improve on an already
existing product. He uses the profits from his existing enterprise to improve
his offering in the industry and grow his customer base by presumably adding
value.

So many companies are just all too happy to kick back and ride the gravy
train. They have no vision of what things could be like with a touch of
innovation and sweat. It takes a boss like Sarowitz to see what things could
be like and move the ball down the field.

------
allenbrunson
from this i conclude the that Inc. crowd doesn't know that the failure of
large software projects is about as likely as success. strange.

------
swombat
It's good to see experience win out for once. When I read that he hired an
enterprise guy with 17 years of experience, at first I was doubtful (I've met
a number of those who I wouldn't want running a start-up team), but from the
sound of it, the guy was solid and knew his stuff.

------
henning
Seems like this Cooper guy is the hero of the story.

